# Roller Coaster Anxiety...



## hope01 (Sep 8, 2008)

My relationship, while still in the midst of "working" things out... is mainly based on the two of us not being able to communicate productively, hence small issues have become MAJOR issues, becasue we cannot properly talk them over.

We are seeking counselign in hopes or regaining some control to a spiraling marriage...

However, it has not been physically easy for me, since our heated arguments and him almost leaving the marriage, we've gone through good days and some bad, with him mainly going back and forth through the issues. And I am really having anxiety issues because of this. I'm afraid it's even a health issue too. 

The past week, I have had no appetite or have had little interest in eating due to depression over the marriage. Now it has gone as bad as I feel like I am getting some sort of stomach ulcer, since everytime I feel anxious, my stomach is in knots and in pain! 

I am trying to not let things get to me to avoid this , but my H is not realy concerned and still plows through with blame and arguments when it comes to him...

I dont know what to do or say... But I feel that this roller coaster of emotions is not helping us move forward. 

He is not letting go , and trying to manage things, and we aren't getting anywhere...


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

The combination of not eating and anxiety can make your stomach feel that way. Try to get on some sort of schedule...even if it's drinking a slimfast shake or yogurt to get something in your stomach...I think I was at a point where a piece of bread was all I could deal with so try to think of something that will work for you until you are feeling better.

Have you scheduled counseling yet? If you start it, you may want to limit your discussions to that time for a while so the bad feelings aren't 24/7.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

hope01 said:


> I am trying to not let things get to me to avoid this , but my H is not realy concerned and still plows through with blame and arguments when it comes to him...
> 
> I dont know what to do or say... But I feel that this roller coaster of emotions is not helping us move forward.


What were you like before you got married?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry you are having the roller coaster ride too. If you seriously feel you might be getting an ulcer, you might try taking some Pepto Bismol tablets and some Prilosec. Stress and anxiety do tend to make the stomach produce more acid. I've found something else that works too. My marriage counselor is a hypnotherapist; the hypnotherapy has done wonders for my stress. I'm so much calmer and focused now. It feels so good to get in her chair every week! I must admit I was a little nervous at first. The hypnotherapy is not at all like depicted on many of the TV shows.

Hang in there!


----------



## hope01 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you all for your response....
Last night was the first night of counseling and it went well. I was a bit nervous as my H was at the verge of dragging his feet when it came time to go there.... but he did rathr well considering he was very doubtful such a thing will help....

I have been taking Pepto/Antacids to control my stomach pains, and thank goodness its been working. I am still not eating as much, not that I dont want to, my stomack just isnt able to handle a heavy feeling lately....but I am able to keep down lighter things such as bread or salad.

The counseling helped me imensely even at one session, because she opened up points to my H that would have otherwise not even listened to. 

He pointed out that what we are lacking is finding ourselves within the relationship...she said it sounded as if we are so focused ont he negative, that we no longer see the good in each other, and that is very true. 

So she gave us little pointers of how to manage dealing and communicating better towards each other...I think it at least gave my H a nudge in the right direction.....

I am feeling slightly better...emotionally that we did this...I think it can actually work!


----------



## izz4u2mm (May 26, 2008)

Hi hope01 you are inthe right direction with therapist but am worried about your diet. Eta eat eat...gotta eat girl. I wish you well and that things will start to get better for you.
Manny:iagree:


----------



## hope01 (Sep 8, 2008)

izz4u2mm said:


> Hi hope01 you are inthe right direction with therapist but am worried about your diet. Eta eat eat...gotta eat girl. I wish you well and that things will start to get better for you.
> Manny:iagree:


Thank you for your concern! 
I am actually slowly regaining my eating habits and have been slowly been able to take in more food than I did the past week...it's a good start, and my stomach isn't having as severe a pain as I did....

Anxiety, even though they say isnt a sure cause of stomach issues, definitely takes a part!


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

MMM.. good luck to you. You have to be strong, hun. Your husband isn't losing weight or sleep over it, is he? I'll let you in on a little something. One of my relationships, I didn't want to eat too. Then I thought..what good will it do me, or the relationship, if I let myself get sick over it. Advice.. hang in there, babe, and remember your best friend is "YOU" so be good to yourself.


----------



## Sweet love (Sep 10, 2008)

DONT LIE HONEY , YOU EAT LIKE 10 MEN! lLOL

but thats alrigth, chocolates and meat is good for oyu..


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

Sweet love said:


> DONT LIE HONEY , YOU EAT LIKE 10 MEN! lLOL
> 
> but thats alrigth, chocolates and meat is good for oyu..


----------

